# Fear of going to the doctor/dentist



## 23196 (Jun 24, 2005)

I always get anxiety attacks when I go to the doctor or dentist. I feel trapped, particularly in the dentist chair. And if I go someplace and have an IBS attack, I can't go back to that place because I invariably get another attack. I don't even go to church anymore because I get that "trapped" feeling. Sometimes, it's so bad that I can't carry on a complete conversation with someone without having to jump up and run to the bathroom. I feel "trapped" because that person is speaking. I have to have a lot of dental work now and I'm dreading it. I've cancelled so many appointments in the past. Just venting.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Maryanne, your vent is well recieved and I can so relate. What you said could have very easily came from my lips and countless others. Check out the "managing Anxiety" forum for some good suggestions and help. I am trying very hard these days to force myself into these "trapped" situations and work my way (using relaxation breathing)through them. Last week I made it through a three hour dentist appt., that I had been dreading. The joy of accomplishing this was awesome, and the biggest thing that helped was telling my Dentist up front that I was very up tight and anxious and I might need to get up and use the washroom. He was great and kept checking with me, but I was fine. Hang in there and remember if you don't go, your next appt. may be longer. I also feel the same in church, but knowing where the bathroom is and sitting close to an exit helps.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Oops forgot where I was, You already know about the "Managing Anxiety" forum. Duh !


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Hi,I have a fear too of going to the doctor. I always think he'll come back w/ a terminal diagnosis.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a bad bout of D before I go to the dentist! Once I'm in the chair I'm fine as he gives me sedation (though not sure if he can now I'm on Prozac). And I too get the trapped feeling. I hate going out with someone, say to the shops or something. If they start looking at things at taking while over stuff I start getting anxious and frustrated, and this, well I can only describe it as a bubble of frustration in the put of my stomach!


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I always get D before any appts including hairdressers. I don't like to feel like I'm under someone elses control. First of all, I don't eat. Then I try to let my system empty itself for a while. Then I take xanax, imodium and levsin. (I have 1 1/2 hour drive to the doctor and dentist.)I will use the restroom when I get to my destination and then again just before I see the doctor. Last month, I had my annual exam (PAP, etc.), Mammogram, and dentist appt on the same day. Actually, it works out better for me to get the whole ordeal done in one day so that the next day I can go back to eating and get my system normalized.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

I even get uptight and IBS symptoms when dining out with a freind. i am usually ok when there is more than two of us, but when there is only me and one other person, the cramps start and stop me from fully enjoying my time and meal. Really dumb I know, but thats what happens. I do keep going though and sometime I am going to beat this thing !!


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

And I thought it was just me!!I am beginning to think of myself as 'weird' because I get into such a state when I have to interact with strangers, like you I get that tight feeling in my stomach and find myself wondering if I'm going to have to be very rude and run to the loo instead of relaxing and acting like a normal human being.Hairdressers, same problem, I only go when it's utterly necessary.Of course it's horrible for you guys too, but I'm glad in a way that I'm not alone!


----------



## 23196 (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh, yeah! I forgot to mention the hairdresser. I went a couple weeks ago and had to excuse myself a couple of times to go to the washroom. Fortunately, it is really hot down here now and I said I wasn't feeling well due to the heat. It was also a relief to find out that their washroom was way in the back and had a fan..lol.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

I hear you and am glad that I am male and my haircuts are quite simple, but I still get up tight.. Just annoying and what I fiind is worse it that often when you go once to the Loo, the cramps come back to back and then it gets real embarrasing when you have to excuse yourself again and again. Anyhow on the positive note, I just got back from lunch and was OK, a few cramps but I breathed through it and it helped because i drove so I was in control of when we left to come back. >>>>>> Perhaps us IBS'rs are just control freaks at heart <<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I owned a couple of very small businesses which required me to be cheerful and on the cash for 8-10 hours a day. Try that for anxiety when you get that "special feeling." I also had extensive gum work done at that time. I really don't know how I got through all of that. Generally speaking, when this was at it's peak, I avoided doctors. Since I was fairly certain that my diet and "habits" were responsible, and I wasn't changing them, it seemed pointless to go and hear the lecture when I wasn't doing anything about the cause and he wasn't doing anything about the effect. Having finally worked it out on my own, I now look forward to my annual visit. It also helps that I have finally found a doctor who respects my supplemental regime, rather than trying to push pills.Mark


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

After feeling like I was the only one in the world who felt this way (for 37 years),it is a relief to find out that others are going through the same thing.(Not that I would wish it on any one.)


----------



## 23196 (Jun 24, 2005)

I finally explained to my dentist that I have IBS. I had to do this because I was having a crown put on and it takes a while and I knew I wouldnt be able to just get up and run to the bathroom. I started to panic and then I just told him about my IBS and that it causes me to panic and have that "trapped feeling". He totally understood. He put me in the room closest to the bathroom, and he kept asking if I was OK the entire time he was working on my tooth. Just the fact that he knew helped me a lot. He said he was glad I explained it and he genuinely sympathised with me.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Maryann,Congrats on making it thru your appt. I am glad you chose to tell the dentist. Sometimes just telling the person you are with helps. I have to agree with "Wmtand"







maybe we are just control freaks. I can relate to everyone here. I hate feeling like I don't have control to just get up and walk away at anytime. Anything that requires me to be in complete control gets me very nervous. Usually causing me to have to use the bathroom. I am learning not to give into it for it will only get worse and also b/c I hate giving into this. It doesn't always work but I try.I am also glad to hear I am not alone in this.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

I used to be the same way. Until I went to a GI and was given Buspar for my anxiety and Donnatal for my IBS D and now I don't have painful D anymore... So believe it or not you can get your IBS under control with medication that by the way is non drowsy and has given me my life back ~ Peace!


----------



## Reagan26 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am pretty lucky when it comes to visiting the dentist and doctor.My sister actually is a dental hygeniest so she does my work which makes it so much easier to go to the dentist.My doctor is very understanding too and I know the bathroom is right there if I have to use it. I have been seeing him for years so I feel very comfortable around him.


----------



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

I can totally relate to what you are all saying. I get worked up about leaving the house for any reason, especially when it is some sort of appointment. I force myself to go to the bathroom. Almost like it is a habit of some kind if my body says there is nothing there my mind still insists that I use the toilet and I will sit there until something comes out (it's not a constipation thing) because I my mind says that as soon as I walk out that door I will have to find a toilet. I think these feelings are related to some of the feelings described in the "Fear of long car rides" post. I think it is an issue of control. I think it would be interesting to see if there is some psychological connection there.Fed Up - I have had similiar feelings with the shopping. I feel really bad for my girlfriend because when we are out shopping and I am looking at something that I am interested in(like video games or electronics or tools) I am fine but as soon as she starts to look at clothes or shoes or something I have an attack and have to use the bathroom. She puts up with me though so I can't complain.


----------

